# Idolomantis diabolica habitat?



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 8, 2015)

I am getting some idolomantis diabolica nymphs and im a little nervous about the set up.

Here Is what i have so far.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 8, 2015)

I cant upload the images  The files are too large. anyways i sued plastic screening almost around the whole cup and have one small sponge glued near the top. On the lid i put a fabric netting on the whole lid. i hot glued some rubber shelf lining on top of the fabric. I also hot glued three sponge squares on top of ht lid as well.

I found some sticks out side and put them in boiling water. the sticks are almost as thick as a toothpick.


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

Make sure the temp isn't to hot with the lamp being that close..How many nymphs are you getting?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 8, 2015)

Im getting two nymphs L1-L2. The lamp has a controlled dimmer so i can change the temperature.


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Im getting two nymphs L1-L2. The lamp has a controlled dimmer so i cant change the temperature.


Then just make sure the temp is not to hot and if it is move it back some. Don't wanna cook those beauties. I am so happy for you! You're going to love them


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

Once they get a little bigger you can use modified fish breeders. Good ventilation but keeps the food in their enclosure..Worked great for me. I still use them for the smaller species of mantis I have. You're gonna be addicted to having them after this. lol


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 8, 2015)

I use a huge exo terra viv for mine due to the size that the mantises get after L5 and up. I use deli cups till L3



idologrl said:


> Once they get a little bigger you can use modified fish breeders. Good ventilation but keeps the food in their enclosure..Worked great for me. I still use them for the smaller species of mantis I have. You're gonna be addicted to having them after this. lol


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

MantisMatt14 is they guy to ask!


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 8, 2015)

idologrl said:


> MantisMatt14 is they guy to ask!


and Papilio_ and Precarious


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

MantisMatt14 said:


> and Papilio_ and Precarious


Theres a thread on here that those guys plus someone name Christopher that is really informative...


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 8, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Theres a thread on here that those guys plus someone name Christopher that is really informative...


I read the whole thing! Amazing thread. Did you ever get my email?


----------



## idologrl (Feb 8, 2015)

MantisMatt14 said:


> I read the whole thing! Amazing thread. Did you ever get my email


I replied to your email that you sent..Did you get my reply?


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Feb 8, 2015)

idologrl said:


> I replied to your email that you sent..Did you get my reply?


Not that I know of. I will send some more pics


----------

